# NT's and grammatical errors



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

I've noticed that when you write something and you have grammatical errors in it, that it irritates NT's quite a lot. Is this just me imagining this, or is this true?


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

I entered this thread with hopes of correcting your errors. :dry:


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

^^ Same. :dry:

The grammatical content in this thread is satisfactory for now. :dry:

I usually correct grammar simply to troll. It works very well.

But overall, it doesn't bother me if I can still read it.

EDIT: I find it ironic that there is a sponsor advertisement about grammar checking below the first post. :laughing:


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

^ And they capitalized the first letter of every word. :dry:


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

CaesAug said:


> ^ And they capitalized the first letter of every word. :dry:


Their website name isn't in the dictionary. :dry:


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

Yes! Typos in books drive me mad, I end up ranting about how the editor obviously sucked and should be able to spot the mistake. Then again having had to read through only 13 A4 pages to find things even I struggled, damn human mistakes!


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I can't stand spelling errors...


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

Yes, it does irritate me.


----------



## feefafo (Jul 20, 2010)

Oh, don't get me STARTED.


----------



## very bored (Jul 6, 2009)

I hate them, but this is the internet, so I have to accept that not everyone's first language is English.


----------



## jbking (Jun 4, 2010)

*Well....*

No, I'd imagine it irritates a lot of xNTJs that like order in their world. xNTPs though may be another story, with their "go with the flow" mentality and all.


----------



## Zic (Dec 30, 2009)

I hate bad spealing*, it's so awful. How am I supposed to talk to someone (and take that someone seriously) who can't even write down their thoughts properly?
*sucker


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

Zic said:


> I hate bad spealing*, it's so awful. How am I supposed to talk to someone (and take that someone seriously) who can't even write down their thoughts properly?
> *sucker


I'm assuming that you misspelt 'spelling' for humour?


----------



## yellowbritt (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm an NF and grammatical errors really irk me. But I have a degree in English, so maybe I'm an anomaly. :wink:


----------



## amnorvend (May 16, 2010)

jbking said:


> No, I'd imagine it irritates a lot of xNTJs that like order in their world. xNTPs though may be another story, with their "go with the flow" mentality and all.


INTPs are probably the most likely to be annoyed by grammar and spelling mistakes. It's the combination of Ti and tertiary Si. ENTPs seem to care much less about these things than any other type of NT.


----------



## Arusnem (Aug 4, 2010)

What is really annoying with these errors is that they slow my reading down.
All these grammar details are clues about the global meaning, and giving wrong ones leads readers on a wrong trail.

Plus it often disrupts the whole aesthetic of the text.


----------



## Coco (Jun 17, 2010)

Haha the other posts were deleted.


----------



## Isis (Jul 8, 2010)

Honest mistakes are far less irritating than dealing with people who want enforce their pet-peevy, ridiculous grammatical preferences on others and then get very irritated when the mean people of the Chicago Manual of Style or other grammar book disagree with them.


----------



## Mokona (Feb 8, 2010)

An INTP friend asked me once if I hated grammar mistakes. I guess I don't hate them. But then again, I can't be objective because it is highly probable I make many mistakes myself. Like someone above said, not everyone has English as their first language, and that would also include myself.

However, I find it funny that people don't notice dangling participles. I mean, it's so obvious! 

Also for fun: YouTube - ‪Grammar Nazis‬‎


----------



## Mendelevium (Jan 16, 2010)

Can you lend me five hundred dollars so I can buy a gun and shoot myself? :tongue: 

Now, if this is most unscientific, then I have little to say.


----------



## lilmunchkin (Jul 4, 2010)

I've wondered why we INTJs care so much about proper grammar. It seems more like a "sensing" issue than an "intuitive" one. Even though it bugs me when there are errors in books (hello editor - what ARE you getting paid for?), it bugs me that there's a rule on this site against using improper grammar! We're on an online FORUM. Sillyness is the automatic rule, isn't it?


----------



## Isis (Jul 8, 2010)

lilmunchkin said:


> I've wondered why we INTJs care so much about proper grammar. It seems more like a "sensing" issue than an "intuitive" one. Even though it bugs me when there are errors in books (hello editor - what ARE you getting paid for?), it bugs me that there's a rule on this site against using improper grammar! We're on an online FORUM. Sillyness is the automatic rule, isn't it?


There's a rule about grammar? Really?


----------



## jbking (Jun 4, 2010)

*Just a guess...*



lilmunchkin said:


> I've wondered why we INTJs care so much about proper grammar. It seems more like a "sensing" issue than an "intuitive" one.


True, though that Judging side may want things to follow rules and adhere to standards, especially on a Thinking side where things are rational, logical and orderly. If one violates the rules there could be chaos and madness, I tell you.

Really, I think it can be part of that Te side wanting things a certain way and rather upset about not getting that so it would be on both INTJs and ISTJs to be ticked about it.


----------



## Mokona (Feb 8, 2010)

I agree: it's not a Sensing thing, it's a Judging thing.


----------



## floccinaucinihilipilifica (Aug 1, 2010)

I think this thread should say, "*NTs* and grammatical errors"



NatetheGreat said:


> I've noticed that when you write something and you have grammatical errors in it, that it irritates* NT's *quite a lot. Is this just me imagining this, or is this true?


----------



## Isis (Jul 8, 2010)

floccinaucinihilipilifica said:


> I think this thread should say, "*NTs* and grammatical errors"


Chicago Manual of Style (among other North American style sheets) specifies use of apostrophe for plurals of acronyms.


----------



## Shmo (Aug 17, 2010)

My pedantry is my defining feature.




Isis said:


> Chicago Manual of Style (among other North American style sheets) specifies use of apostrophe for plurals of acronyms.


However, my only reference for style is my personal set of preferences. I never use the apostrophe to pluralize; I would even refer to sensors as 'Ss'.


----------



## alanv (Aug 29, 2009)

Grammar usually doesn't bother me at all. The only thing I hate is when people write in first person narrative AND sound stupid about it, especially if they add in words like cuz instead of because and use double negatives to show their retardation. As if that proves something on the internet.


----------



## Antithesis (May 10, 2010)

My INTJ Dad makes loads of grammar errors (such as confusing less and fewer) and it's always me and my ISFJ mother (mainly me) who correct him!


----------



## Shmo (Aug 17, 2010)

Antithesis said:


> My INTJ Dad makes loads of grammar errors (such as confusing less and fewer) and it's always *my ISFJ mother and I* (mainly *I*) who correct him!


I would not think such pedantry is out of place in a thread dedicated to grammar, though if it is forgive me!


----------



## Dallas (Nov 7, 2009)

I don't tend to be bothered by honest mistakes, as said above. That, and if I can read it, without having to stop every five seconds to try to figure out what you meant, then we are all right. I have this problem though where, instead of having poor spelling or grammar, I just use the wrong word. It's usually completely unrelated to what I was talking about as well.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Apr 15, 2010)

bAd GrAmMaR aNd AnNoYiNg TyPiNg GiMmIcKs (that's enough. I can't handle anymore) pisses me off.


----------



## Knives (Jul 22, 2010)

Troisi said:


> bAd GrAmMaR aNd AnNoYiNg TyPiNg GiMmIcKs (that's enough. I can't handle anymore) pisses me off.


Honestly, I use it as a filter. If someone types like that I just skip their comments. Luckily, I only encounter those on youtube comments and such nowadays.


----------



## ZeRo (Jul 25, 2010)

In general, I don't think I have terrible grammar and I don't think I care too much about other people's grammar. 
I wish I knew the rules of punctuation better, but oh well...
____________
I do get annoyed with my friend who always spells: _were_ as _where_, _weird_ as _wierd_ and gets _to, too_ and _two_ all wrong.
Simple words. I can assure you she isn't a retard, but she is a tad lazy and has picked up a bad habit when it comes to grammar.


----------



## NiDBiLD (Apr 1, 2010)

I do my best to write correctly in english, but sometimes I screw up.

In my native language, though, I am the ubersturmfuhrer of the local Grammar SS.


----------



## Isis (Jul 8, 2010)

NiDBiLD said:


> I do my best to write correctly in english, but sometimes I screw up.
> 
> In my native language, though, I am the ubersturmfuhrer of the local Grammar SS.


"ubersturmfuhrer" ? I cannot find this in my dictionary.


----------



## Filo (Aug 11, 2010)

That's because it's spelled Obersturmfuehrer. Actually, the last u should have an umlaut, but you can replace that with an e after the word. So, that's three spelling mistakes in one word, plus a Godwin. Impressive...

I hate errors in grammar, because they disrupt the flow of the text, making it difficult to read. It's like a record player getting stuck, almost physically painful. Small typos don't bother me so much, it's easy to read over those. I make a lot of typos, and my spelling isn't very good either. Then again, English is not my first language.


----------



## Isis (Jul 8, 2010)

Filo said:


> That's because it's spelled Obersturmfuehrer. Actually, the last u should have an umlaut, but you can replace that with an e after the word. So, that's three spelling mistakes in one word, plus a Godwin. Impressive...
> 
> I hate errors in grammar, because they disrupt the flow of the text, making it difficult to read. It's like a record player getting stuck, almost physically painful. Small typos don't bother me so much, it's easy to read over those. I make a lot of typos, and my spelling isn't very good either. Then again, English is not my first language.


I tried that, actually, since I have to deal with German spelling for work sometimes... is this an officer rank or something?


----------



## Filo (Aug 11, 2010)

Google is your friend. It's basically a second lieutenant-although it sounds a whole lot cooler, IMO.


----------



## Coldkick (Aug 26, 2010)

I hate reading the newspaper because they spell words wrong or make obvious grammatical errors and do not take the time to revise it before publishing it. Very irritating because I notice them extremely easily.


----------

